# Can someone explain to me how the Ignore function works ?



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I did not find any explanations in the admin section...

I know its there, I know where to find it …

But what does it do completely ?

Is it like Face book ?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

you won't see that person's posts (or private messages maybe?). But if someone else quotes their post, you will still see the words I believe.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> I did not find any explanations in the admin section...
> 
> I know its there, I know where to find it …
> 
> ...


the first step involves careful planning. you’re gonna wanna lay out your panties at the edge of your bed, fresh pair for every day of the week. after that get down to the supermarket and stock up on Us and Star magazines, make sure to also get copies of whatever they publish that covers the royal wedding in great detail. the last thing is probably going to involve something sweet and chocolatey, think box of Pot of Gold or similar. after that you may want to rush home and put on your favourite pair of sweatpants with ‘becky’ or ‘juicy’ or ‘pink’ across the ass end or you may want to go out and ‘get your hair and nails did’ but be sure to ask to speak with the manager after and give them attitude about how shitty your service was


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm......Pot of Gold


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

capnjim said:


> mmmmmmmmm......Pot of Gold


agreed, enjoying some myself right now while I watch the View and ignore my kids playing in traffic


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

vadsy said:


> the first step involves careful planning. you’re gonna wanna lay out your panties at the edge of your bed, fresh pair for every day of the week. after that get down to the supermarket and stock up on Us and Star magazines, make sure to also get copies of whatever they publish that covers the royal wedding in great detail. the last thing is probably going to involve something sweet and chocolatey, think box of Pot of Gold or similar. after that you may want to rush home and put on your favourite pair of sweatpants with ‘becky’ or ‘juicy’ or ‘pink’ across the ass end or you may want to go out and ‘get your hair and nails did’ but be sure to ask to speak with the manager after and give them attitude about how shitty your service was


Renew your subscription to Snowflake Weekly magazine.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

keto said:


> you won't see that person's posts (or private messages maybe?). But if someone else quotes their post, you will still see the words I believe.



OK, but the Pr...s still see you posts ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> yes


That's stupid...

Like face books way better, remove the Pr...s completely from your life... 

Guess its better then nothing...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

You could always PM the Pr...s and ask (maybe even demand) them to put you on their ignore list?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> You could always PM the Pr...s and ask (maybe even demand) them to put you on their ignore list?


yes!11!, 'demand' that they do what you tell them (I love where this thread is heading


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> That's stupid...


no it isn't, ...just cuz you can't handle the real world doesn't mean theyre a pussy as well


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Renew your subscription to Snowflake Weekly magazine.


no need, I just 'demand' they give it to me for free as part of my human rights


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

vadsy said:


> no need, I just 'demand' they give it to me for free as part of my human rights


OK but at least try a free sample of Pussy Monthly.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> OK but at least try a free sample of Pussy Monthly.


I’ll see if they have an online publication to read at the cottage while I ignore people


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The person you have on ignore will see your posts but you won't see theirs. Sometimes, for some reason or other, you'll see the message, "you are ignoring the member". 

It's too bad that we need to use it sometimes but a few members are so caustic it's just best to put them on ignore.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> You could always PM the Pr...s and ask (maybe even demand) them to put you on their ignore list?


Usually, asking a Pr... not to be a Pr... ( even for an instant )makes him want to be more of a Pr... !!!

He becomes the Motha of all Pr..s or just a Fu...g Pr...  Take your pick !


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It does make the forum a much more tolerable place. Two or three well chosen "ignores" eliminates 90% of the trolling. And if none of the usual triggers are there, you can click on "show ignored content" to see if they actually had something useful to contribute.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

from what i can tell you just click it then you don't see player99's posts anymore

not sure if it works on other users too, don't think anyones tried


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> The person you have on ignore will see your posts but you won't see theirs. Sometimes, for some reason or other, you'll see the message, "you are ignoring the member".
> 
> It's too bad that we need to use it sometimes but a few members are so caustic it's just best to put them on ignore.


Or just grow a set!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

bw66 said:


> It does make the forum a much more tolerable place. Two or three well chosen "ignores" eliminates 90% of the trolling


OMG !!!

What a change !!!

Its like a Trump free world !!!

Its like Adam and Eve`s paradise before the Apple !!!

Its like a 3 foot psychic woman just came in and said:

This forum is cleansed !


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> from what i can tell you just click it then you don't see player99's posts anymore
> 
> not sure if it works on other users too, don't think anyones tried


Congratulations you qualify for a free subscription to Fancy Lad Daily Magazine.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

L


Steadfastly said:


> .......
> 
> It's too bad that we need to use it sometimes but a few members are so caustic it's just best to put them on ignore.


Isn’t it ironic that some of these “caustic few members” would pop up in this very thread?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel Grenier said:


> L
> 
> 
> Isn’t it ironic that some of these “caustic few members” would pop up in this very thread?


Yes. I think at least one of them is in love with me. He keeps following me wherever I go. He obviously has some emotional problem(s).


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

One of the things I've noticed about the couple of people I have on my ignore list is, if a thread gets confrontational, their names pop up as "likes" in posts that have a negative connotation as if to embolden the poster that has made the negative comments.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mike_oxbig said:


> from what i can tell you just click it then you don't see player99's posts anymore
> 
> not sure if it works on other users too, don't think anyones tried


i don't care what anyone says, that was funny


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes. I think at least one of them is in love with me. He keeps following me wherever I go. He obviously has some emotional problem(s).


someone else besides me?!? who is it,?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> OMG !!!
> 
> What a change !!!
> 
> ...


staying true to the namesake, ., giving up I see


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> One of the things I've noticed about the couple of people I have on my ignore list is, if a thread gets confrontational, there names pop up as "likes" in posts that have a negative connotation as if to embolden the poster that has made the negative comments.


geez, some people,, amiright?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel Grenier said:


> L
> 
> 
> Isn’t it ironic that some of these “caustic few members” would pop up in this very thread?


Mental/emotions problems are a fact of society today and it is a good thing that they are more widely recognized than in the past as it helps more people to seek help. It is inevitable that some of those suffering from mental illness are members on guitar forums. Some, as have openly admitted, are taking medications to help them. Unfortunately, some have not sought help or have stopped taking the medications. There may be one or more of them here at GC. While we put them on ignore for obvious reasons, we are sorry that they don't or won't seek the help they need.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No ignore list here. I love every single one of you. 

Okay, maybe not love, maybe just like every single one of you. 

Well, maybe not every single one of you, maybe just most of you. 

Some of the time. 

But it depends.

Oh never mind, you're all pissing me off. I'm out of here.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just 2 insufferably annoying ppl on my list.
Trolls, arguments etc don’t bother me.
I suspect I’m on the list of a couple ppl also, and I prefer it that way as well. no offence taken, some combinations of personalities are like oil and water.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2018)

Mooh said:


> Oh never mind, you're all pissing me off. I'm out of here.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> One of the things I've noticed about the couple of people I have on my ignore list is, if a thread gets confrontational, their names pop up as "likes" in posts that have a negative connotation as if to embolden the poster that has made the negative comments.


How ironic?


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Mental/emotions problems are a fact of society today and it is a good thing that they are more widely recognized than in the past as it helps more people to seek help. It is inevitable that some of those suffering from mental illness are members on guitar forums. Some, as have openly admitted, are taking medications to help them. Unfortunately, some have not sought help or have stopped taking the medications. There may be one or more of them here at GC. While we put them on ignore for obvious reasons, we are sorry that they don't or won't seek the help they need.


Agreed with your considered and thoughtful assessment, Steadfastly. But as a side bar, my oldest daughter who is a Psychotherapist with degrees up the ying yang and who has worked in “mental” hospitals with criminals, pedophiles and everything in between, said to me:”Dad, sometimes an asshole is just that; an asshole”.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Mooh said:


> No ignore list here. I love every single one of you.
> 
> Okay, maybe not love, maybe just like every single one of you.
> 
> ...


I don’t care who you are. That is funny right there.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Agreed with your considered and thoughtful assessment, Steadfastly. But as a side bar, my oldest daughter who is a Psychotherapist with degrees up the ying yang and who has worked in “mental” hospitals with criminals, pedophiles and everything in between, said to me:”Dad, sometimes an asshole is just that; an asshole”.


No offense to you or your daughter,but I figured that out a loooong time ago..


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> from what i can tell you just click it then you don't see player99's posts anymore
> 
> not sure if it works on other users too, don't think anyones tried


That’s hilarious. I have never needed to ignore anyone until just recently. Mike you must be a mind reader.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

as Patsy Cline once said...


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

keto said:


> you won't see that person's posts (or private messages maybe?). But if someone else quotes their post, you will still see the words I believe.


Nope, you don't see quoted words from an Ignored person, you see only the response written to them. For a while I saw lots of seemingly-random statements by others who were responding to the user I have Ignored but don't see many anymore. I'd guess that user is being Ignored by a whole lot of other users now.



Steadfastly said:


> <snip> Sometimes, for some reason or other, you'll see the message, "you are ignoring the member". <snip>


I've seen that message when the first and only post on a new page in a thread is by the user I have Ignored.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

boyscout said:


> Nope, you don't see quoted words from an Ignored person, you see only the response written to them. For a while I saw lots of seemingly-random statements by others who were responding to the user I have Ignored but don't see many anymore. I'd guess that user is being Ignored by a whole lot of other users now..


That is usually what happens. Eventually, most get tired of the childish behavior, put them on ignore and move on.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> as Patsy Cline once said...


Patsy? Do you mean Carly Simon?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Patsy? Do you mean Carly Simon?


my bad, I didn’t realize it was a Taylor Swift song. maybe Carly covered it?


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

A broken watch is still correct twice/day. Everyone occassionally has something to contribute.

Just remember you don't have to respect everyone's beliefs, you just have to acknowledge them. Then you have the right to say, "What, are you stupid, that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard".

Living in a bubble isn't doing yourself any favors, just my opinion.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


>


Im really glad someone pointed this out.
It seemed really tacky to me to throw it in someones face if they had the courage to reveal something as personal as mental struggles in their past. I thought society was past that.
Ironic as well when it comes from someone whos a known member of a cult that prohibits some common forms of medical treatment to be giving advice about mental health treatments.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

brucew said:


> A broken watch is still correct twice/day. Everyone occassionally has something to contribute.
> 
> Just remember you don't have to respect everyone's beliefs, you just have to acknowledge them. Then you have the right to say, "What, are you stupid, that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard".
> 
> Living in a bubble isn't doing yourself any favors, just my opinion.


And the next post in the thread is abusive. Why would anyone subject themselves to that?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How can I determine if I am on someone's ignore list?

If I put someone on my ignore list, can they read my posts and the threads I start?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> my bad, I didn’t realize it was a Taylor Swift song. maybe Carly covered it?


Taylor taught it to Carly’s grandma and she passed it on to Carly who ripped it off and said she wrote it but they did things like that back then.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

greco said:


> How can I determine if I am on someone's ignore list?
> 
> If I put someone on my ignore list, can they read my posts and the threads I start?


For question
1) I don't believe you can find out unless you ask or they tell you outright,although,it might be interesting if you could.
and
2) Yes they can read your posts and see your threads,you just can't see their posts in threads ,because you are ignoring them.

This is all my understanding anyways,I don't/won't use the function at all .


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> And the next post in the thread is abusive.


Personally I'd say using the word, "abusive" is a stretch to say the least, but then I'm not known to have tender sensibilities.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

brucew said:


> A broken watch is still correct twice/day. Everyone occassionally has something to contribute.
> 
> Just remember you don't have to respect everyone's beliefs, you just have to acknowledge them. Then you have the right to say, "What, are you stupid, that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard".
> 
> Living in a bubble isn't doing yourself any favors, just my opinion.



I acknowledge your opinion and respect it.. but I do not share your point of view .

I do not strive to live in a bubble, I'm passionate towards learning new things on a daily basis. I constantly go out of my way to learn an improve my understanding of things . 

But I chose what I want to learn !... 

Just like in my younger years, I choose to continue my education, I choose the field of study, I choose to pursue things of my interest , of my liking and to the betterment of my life.

What does a smart a$$ Pr... have to offer me ???  What will I learn ??? 

I will improve my skills to be a better Pr... ?  Improve my skills to insult others ? Improve my skills to belittle others ?

Hell NO !

Actually, the Ignore function would be an even better tool if the Ignored person could still read the comments but not be able to reply whatsoever … That way he could still be in a position to learn... Cause lets get real here... the basic problem of a Smart A$$ Pr... is a lack of education and manners...

After a certain time reading post ( we know he at least knows how to read and write ) he might eventually become just a Smart A$$… 
and if we are lucky, he might eventually become … before his death... Smart...

But I for one have no interest in his future development...

Fell free to chose what ever you want to do with your time...

I will with mine.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bubb said:


> For question
> 1) I don't believe you can find out unless you ask or they tell you outright,although,it might be interesting if you could.
> and
> 2) Yes they can read your posts and see your threads,you just can't see their posts/threads ,because you are ignoring them.
> ...


just a correction, if you have someone on ignore you can still see their threads and comment in them. happens to me all the time by people who suggest that I have been on they ignore list for years


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

vadsy said:


> just a correction, if you have someone on ignore you can still see their threads and comment in them. happens to me all the time by people who suggest that I have been on they ignore list for years



yeah well,you know sometimes they just gotta peek .


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bubb said:


> yeah well,you know sometimes they just gotta peek .


exactly. 

I was wondering myself and tried out the ignore function for a few minutes, used a regular poster and checked out what happens,,. its dumb but it fits for some


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> How can I determine if I am on someone's ignore list?


I don't think _you_ have anything to worry about.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I don't think _you_ have anything to worry about.


I'm not "worried"...just very curious by nature.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> I'm not "worried"...just very curious by nature.


I meant I doubt you'll turn up on anyones lists.

I think the only way to know if youre ignored is if after a while of responding to ppls posts, threads etc you realize they've never responded to you. Its not 100% certainty, but pretty safe to assume.

I think ppl make too big a deal of it...You know how theres 1 person at the office or at parties or a neighbor or even your family, that youd prefer to avoid or minimize contact with? that's basically all this is. sometimes rightly or wrongly, we're that person.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Is greco posting something? I have him on my ignore list.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Is greco posting something? I have him on my ignore list.


quoted in case he has you on his


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Diablo said:


> quoted in case he has you on his


He might now


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@davetcan If I put you on my ignore list I would never get to see all the gear you buy ...and have for sale. One of the main reasons I'm here.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If you put yourself on ignore can you undue the ignore selection since yer now ignoring yourself. Or are you stuck?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wardo said:


> If you put yourself on ignore can you undue the ignore selection since yer now ignoring yourself. Or are you stuck?


it would crash the forum.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> @davetcan If I put you on my ignore list I would never get to see all the gear you buy ...and have for sale. One of the main reasons I'm here.


Friends don't put friends on ignore lists 

But we can have some fun.

I've only ever put one person on a list in all of my time on multiple forums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Is greco posting something? I have him on my ignore list.


Me too. He's so nice, he makes us all look bad.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> He's so nice, he makes us all look bad.


A$$hole!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 218780


Is that his real hair?


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I put a couple of members on the ignore list because "I" was becoming an idiot. It had nothing to do with them. I was intentionally provoking a negative response.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gary787 said:


> I put a couple of members on the ignore list because "I" was becoming an idiot. It had nothing to do with them. I was intentionally provoking a negative response.


Humility is a beautiful thing. I wish I had more of it.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

greco said:


> How can I determine if I am on someone's ignore list? If I put someone on my ignore list, can they read my posts and the threads I start?


I was going to say that there was absolutely no chance that you'd be on anyone's ignore list, but now I see that you're on @davetcan's. There's no accounting for some people.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

boyscout said:


> I was going to say that there was absolutely no chance that you'd be on anyone's ignore list, but now I see that you're on @davetcan's. *There's no accounting for some people. *


And to top it off (pun is intended), he has the audacity to comment on my hair style!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> And to top it off (pun is intended), he has the audacity to comment on my hair style!!


LOL, I was commenting on the flowing locks that I'm not used to seeing.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

brucew said:


> A broken watch is still correct twice/day. Everyone occassionally has something to contribute. Just remember you don't have to respect everyone's beliefs, you just have to acknowledge them. Then you have the right to say, "What, are you stupid, that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard". Living in a bubble isn't doing yourself any favors, just my opinion.


I Liked this post originally but upon seeing it come up in a quotation later in the thread I noticed the word "acknowledge" more than I did the first time I read it. So I half-like it. 

I don't have to acknowledge the beliefs of anyone else, just allow them to express them. Just as when I believe that their beliefs are wrong I can express that belief, or not bother to do so.

I can Ignore someone whose beliefs I too-frequently disagree with. I do NOT want - as some have hinted we should have - censors or behavior nannies. If anyone doesn't like what they read here, they can Ignore the writers, or skip over and don't read their messages, or don't come here at all. Their belief that they have a right to call for general censorship of a person or some of a person's posts is wrong. Those persons/posts should be censored.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

boyscout said:


> Their belief that they have a right to call for general censorship of a person or some of a person's posts is wrong.


I have a right to call for censorship of a particular member for myself... you have your rights not to censure him...



boyscout said:


> Those persons/posts should be censored.


Its your right to censure who the F... you want !



boyscout said:


> If anyone doesn't like what they read here, they can Ignore the writers


Yep... its called the Ignore function and that is precisely why I asked how it worked... 

I didn't mean to start any type of fight with this thread, just wanted to find out how the function works. 

I have every right to block someone that I find negative or abusive. 

Whats the big deal ???


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I get sick of the negativity of certain people who are haters with no real experience, except what they read on the internet and then regurgitate ad nauseum. They provide no useful or helpful information.

But by ignoring them, I'd never know if they eventually seeked and received professional help for their infirmity. Especially now that I'm aware they know such help is readily available and recommend it to others. Curious, that.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> I have a right to call for censorship of a particular member for myself... you have your rights not to censure him... Its your right to censure who the F... you want ! Yep... its called the Ignore function and that is precisely why I asked how it worked... I didn't mean to start any type of fight with this thread, just wanted to find out how the function works. I have every right to block someone that I find negative or abusive. Whats the big deal ???


I think you've misunderstood me, or I misunderstand your post above.

The Ignore function lets you "censure" anyone you choose, I support that and said so. I don't support you being able to censure someone so that NOBODY sees his/her posts, which I believe some people here (not saying you!) would like.

We agree, don't we?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

boyscout said:


> We agree, don't we?


100%


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

boyscout said:


> I think you've misunderstood me, or I misunderstand your post above.
> 
> The Ignore function lets you "censure" anyone you choose, I support that and said so. I don't support you being able to censure someone so that NOBODY sees his/her posts, which I believe some people here (not saying you!) would like.
> 
> We agree, don't we?


Well we certainly do  Can't be arguing for free speech on the one hand and then asking for someone to be banned on the other. But i do reserve the right to listen to whomever i choose.

Pretty sure that's also Frenchy's take on this.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Kind of late to this discussion. I've never had an issue with people voicing opinions on here. That's what a discussion forum is. I can't understand why some users need to insult individuals or entire groups of people though. Or why it happens so often when it has no context to the thread/topic. People can say all forums have this issue, but not on the ones I use. There have been repeat aggressive users who would have been banned on other forums I use. This forum can have a really negative vibe at times, and I've taken breaks from it a few times over the years because of that.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Well we certainly do  Can't be arguing for free speech on the one hand and then asking for someone to be banned on the other. But i do reserve the right to listen to whomever i choose. Pretty sure that's also Frenchy's take on this.


Perhaps @Frenchy99 was confused (or others will be) by the deliberately-ironic closing in my post above.



boyscout said:


> Their belief that they have a right to call for general censorship of a person or some of a person's posts is wrong. Those persons/posts should be censored.


My ironic point was that those calling for general censorship or behavior nannies might consider that some may want to generally censure *them*!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Well we certainly do  Can't be arguing for free speech on the one hand and then asking for someone to be banned on the other. But i do reserve the right to listen to whomever i choose.
> 
> Pretty sure that's also Frenchy's take on this.


From what I've seen and heard, free speech is a somewhat rare privilege on this planet. I've heard some relatives fought and died for it decades ago. 

To not take advantage of the privilege seems silly to me. We can grow, learn, expand our horizons by being exposed to varying viewpoints, those that differ from ours. What's the point of free speech if you only listen to that which you already agree with? Sticks and stones and all that.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> From what I've seen and heard, free speech is a somewhat rare privilege on this planet. I've heard some relatives fought and died for it decades ago.
> 
> To not take advantage of the privilege seems silly to me. We can grow, learn, expand our horizons by being exposed to varying viewpoints, those that differ from ours. What's the point of free speech if you only listen to that which you already agree with? Sticks and stones and all that.


Good points. I'm pretty sure that the people that fought and died so we could continue to have free speech would never have thought that it would be abused today as it is. Children were taught to tell the truth and received some form of punishment for not doing so. Today, it is commonplace to lie and the practice, among other things, is even successfully being used by governments to help get them elected. Do these elected officials then go home and tell their children that they should always tell the truth? Is there any coming back from this? I'm not sure there is.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

People here fought and died for certain freedoms but not specifically for 'free speech' per se. Just thought I'd point that out. Some countries give free speech a higher priority than others, to the extent of entrenching it constitutionally. This side of the border 'free speech' does not take priority* over some other freedoms. (* I was going to use the _tr*** card _word there but am trying to phase it out of my vocabulary  )


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Frenchy99 said:


> I have a right to call for censorship of a particular member for myself... you have your rights not to censure him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you just write prick and fuck? You're making it weird.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Why don't you just write prick and fuck? You're making it weird.


Oh is that what he meant


----------

